# DS and 3DS games with better Android/IOS versions.



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2014)

Normally I would make a big effort to go through release lists for everything make a whole big list. I am not going for that right now.

Anyway when doing the likes of the game of the week articles I would frequently see that the suggestions had ports to IOS and then Android (Android had not quite risen up yet during the DS lifetime so it tended to lose out).

To that end what games which saw DS versions have got Android and IOS versions and are better on Android and IOS?

The obvious start would be something like Ghost Trick.


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally I would make a big effort to go through release lists for everything make a whole big list. I am not going for that right now.
> 
> Anyway when doing the likes of the game of the week articles I would frequently see that the suggestions had ports to IOS and then Android (Android had not quite risen up yet during the DS lifetime so it tended to lose out).
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy 3 and Final Fantasy 4. Those games are beautiful on a high end smartphone. Native 1080p 60fps.


----------



## CompassNorth (Mar 20, 2014)

Were Final Fantasy 3 and 4 good on iOS?
Edit: Beaten pls delete post
pls


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 20, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Were Final Fantasy 3 and 4 good on iOS?



I only tried them on Android, but they're probably around the same on iOS. Difference would be you're screen is smaller compared to flagship androids but same game.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2014)

The World Ends With You

:^)


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 20, 2014)

Plants vs Zombies, obviously the resolution were the only complain in my case.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd argue that perhaps 999: The Novel is better than the original game for people more interested in plot than puzzles; I liked the puzzles but I admit they got tedious going back through for the last couple bad ends.

Obviously smartphone games that got ported to the DS/3DS or PSP/Vita, like Angry Birds, etc.

I dunno about the iOS version, but the Android version of Chrono Trigger was a lot worse than the DS one, at least in my opinion.


----------



## cearp (Mar 20, 2014)

ace attorney games right? for ios?
but soon the 3ds version of 1+2+3 will come out so hmm...


----------

